# electrical panel along steps



## darcar (May 26, 2011)

Is there specific language that prevents the location of an electrical panel along a set of steps?

Wording either addressing level working space or other?

Code sections please.

Thanks in avance


----------



## rogerpa (May 26, 2011)

2008 NEC Location of clear spaces . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 110.26(B), 230.70(A) and 240.24(D), (E) & (F)


----------



## peach (May 27, 2011)

If they can comply with the working clearance and dedicated space requirements, I don't know that it's prohibited.


----------



## earshavewalls (Jun 3, 2011)

What about 2008 NEC (and 2010 CEC), Art. 240.24(F)? NOT LOCATED OVER STEPS. Overcurrent devices shall not be located over steps of a stairway.

It doesn't say, "over a landing", just, "over steps"


----------



## fatboy (Jun 4, 2011)

I think this covered it..........

http://www.inspectpa.com/forum/showthread.php?5189-elec-panel-along-steps


----------

